
Why Scientists Fall for Precariously Balanced Rocks - _bxg1
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/precariously-balanced-rocks
======
FisDugthop
This pagoda and rock are nigh-unbelievable:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyaiktiyo_Pagoda](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyaiktiyo_Pagoda)
I am amazed that, despite all the traffic and building, the rock has not
moved.

~~~
gameswithgo
could be it has secretly been bonded at some point

------
etxm
These are amazing. AO always has great articles. The “near me” filter is a
good tool to find some interesting things nearby.

------
perl4ever
Not just scientists:

[https://jalopnik.com/rock-beats-axle-1841001414](https://jalopnik.com/rock-
beats-axle-1841001414)

------
teekert
Also, James Bond Rock:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=james+bond+rock&t=ffsb&iax=images&...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=james+bond+rock&t=ffsb&iax=images&ia=images)

------
twright
An almost sculptural rock in this category that I think about is Mexican Hat
Rock in Utah. It is shaped in such a way that it looks like strong wind would
have eventually blown it off balance.

